

US Patent: Method of Recording and Saving of Human Soul for Human Immortality - caustic
http://www.google.com/patents?id=CS20AAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q&f=false

======
nudge
It's a patent application, not a patent. The difference is important.

~~~
caustic
Thanks for pointing out, I cannot make the title any longer, though.

